# Deadly Candida Auris Outbreak



## biznesswmn (Apr 6, 2019)

I want to post this in all the forums. Please share on your social media pages. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/06/health/drug-resistant-candida-auris.html
Please be safe


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow, ...just wow.  This can cause a fatality within 90 Days & is very much drug resistant. 

ESPECIALLY, If your immune system is already compromised.


----------



## biznesswmn (Apr 6, 2019)

And the frickin hospitals tryna keep it quiet!


----------



## Nay (Apr 7, 2019)

That is so scary. Thanks for posting the information.


----------



## Shula (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for posting. I saw this at about 2am and I've been shook ever since. My oldest sister is very, very sick and in and out of the hospital in Chicago. I was about to go up, but now I'm terrified. I'm part of the risky population, but I'm more concerned about exposing my daughter to it, rather than myself. When I read it was on every surface they tested, including the ceiling, I knew this was some last days mess because people aren't touching ceilings to put it there. Hospitals sitting on this info is unconscionable to me. Be safe, ladies. And let's keep this thread active if anything else is published.


----------



## Shula (Apr 8, 2019)

Didn't see that map the first time and of course North Florida is highlighted for infection. Of course, I live in central Florida but go to two separate hospitals in North Florida. But, of course, lol. Happy Monday, y'all.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 8, 2019)

Shula said:


> Thanks for posting. I saw this at about 2am and I've been shook ever since. My oldest sister is very, very sick and in and out of the hospital in Chicago. I was about to go up, but now I'm terrified. I'm part of the risky population, but I'm more concerned about exposing my daughter to it, rather than myself. When I read it was on every surface they tested, *including the ceiling,* I knew this was some last days mess because people aren't touching ceilings to put it there. Hospitals sitting on this info is unconscionable to me. Be safe, ladies. And let's keep this thread active if anything else is published.



That stood out to me too, like whachu mean the ceiling?!!!

People have been saying for years about the dangers of over-medicating for every little thing.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 8, 2019)

See, this is why...  let me put.ot like this.  
1.  I will start a practice protocol that is "unpopular " (according to my research)
2.  I plan to go in to the field of Massage Therapy soon AND I plan to use GLOVES, though most MTs don't 
3. The clients aren't always forthcoming with health issues.
4.  This is an example of why I plan to extend "Universal Precautions" to this practice too.

...I just had to get that off my chest


----------



## Shula (Apr 8, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> That stood out to me too, like whachu mean the ceiling?!!!
> 
> People have been saying for years about the dangers of over-medicating for every little thing.



Yes and the doctors that give in to this ought to know better. But then the article also pointed out chemicals sprayed on our food and medicating animals that end up in our food supply. A perfect storm of educated idiots who ought to know better but money.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Apr 8, 2019)

Shula said:


> Thanks for posting. I saw this at about 2am and I've been shook ever since. My oldest sister is very, very sick and in and out of the hospital in Chicago. I was about to go up, but now I'm terrified. I'm part of the risky population, but I'm more concerned about exposing my daughter to it, rather than myself. When I read it was on every surface they tested, including the ceiling, I knew this was some last days mess because people aren't touching ceilings to put it there. Hospitals sitting on this info is unconscionable to me. Be safe, ladies. And let's keep this thread active if anything else is published.





Reinventing21 said:


> That stood out to me too, like whachu mean the ceiling?!!!
> 
> People have been saying for years about the dangers of over-medicating for every little thing.



It depends how it is passed on from person to person. Is it airborne, do you contract it from infected blood or body fluids, etc.? The article wasn't clear on that. On any given day in a hospital/ medical setting , minute particles of blood and other matter are cast off and sent into the air, landing on everything, including the ceiling. How many times are ceilings cleaned or swabbed for matter outside of crime scenes? How many times do you clean your ceilings at home?  Finding out how it is transmitted would bring us closer to finding out how to contain it.


----------



## Shula (Apr 8, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> It depends how it is passed on from person to person. Is it airborne, do you contract it from infected blood or body fluids, etc.? The article wasn't clear on that. On



I think I read that they weren't sure how it spread, only that it was everywhere and the sole survivor of a hospital room they treated with hydrolyzed peroxide for a week straight. Every other "bug" died except for this fungi. Also, a doctor said he was afraid to even touch a patient because it's everywhere and they don't know how. They closed the story with a woman whose father was allowed to sit in a dirty diaper because they were hesitant to deal with him.

I hope they find out soon but you are right, it wasn't clear because they don't know. I have always sterilized my daughter's hospital rooms when admitted because I have seen their version of decontamination and some folks weren't thorough enough for me. We can only hope they can get this figured out soon especially since they are not wanting to tell patients, the most vulnerable people in this scenario.

**I'm hoping I remembered the article correctly.


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2019)

This is a fungus, and they can become airborne.. it makes sense they had to clean the ceiling too in that hospital room...
Thanks OP for posting the important PSA!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 10, 2019)

I’m just now thinking about all of this disgusting pollen that’ s everywhere, and its probably attached itself to that. Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks so much for posting this, OP! 

And I’ve come to the conclusion that, as they say in the movies, “We’re all gonna die!”
  Now it doesn’t really matter whether you’re a meat-eater, vegetarian or vegan. This comes from the spraying of plants whereas bacteria resistant bugs come from the animals, so unless you grow your own food, there’s little you can do to protect yourself. And the fact that it’s so prolific and no ones knows where it came from nor how to effectively treat it, is terrifying.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 11, 2019)

chocolat79 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this, OP!
> 
> And I’ve come to the conclusion that, as they say in the movies, *“We’re all gonna die!”*
> Now it doesn’t really matter whether you’re a meat-eater, vegetarian or vegan. This comes from the spraying of plants whereas bacteria resistant bugs come from the animals, so unless you grow your own food, there’s little you can do to protect yourself. And the fact that it’s so prolific and no ones knows where it came from nor how to effectively treat it, is terrifying.



I hope not.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 11, 2019)

Hopefully, since it is 'out' and regular people are discussing this, more information will start to come available. More questions, and more eyes on a topic seem to expedite the process of investigation.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 11, 2019)

_"Patients who have been hospitalized for long periods, those with a central venous catheter or other lines or tubes into their body or have previously taken antibiotics or antifungal medications are the most vulnerable to the fungus."
_
https://eu.northjersey.com/story/ne...-see-over-400-cases-deadly-fungus/3409292002/


----------



## vevster (Apr 18, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> See, this is why...  let me put.ot like this.
> 1.  I will start a practice protocol that is "unpopular " (according to my research)
> 2.  I plan to go in to the field of Massage Therapy soon AND I plan to use GLOVES, though most MTs don't
> 3. The clients aren't always forthcoming with health issues.
> ...


I won't get a massage from someone using gloves, but all the best to you.


----------



## vevster (Apr 18, 2019)

Minimize your use of antibiotics.  They leave the system so vulnerable.  Work on building your immune system instead.  I'm not overly surprised a fungus is resisting meds.  Everyone knows that overuse of antibiotics leaves you vulnerable to candida.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> It depends how it is passed on from person to person. Is it airborne, do you contract it from infected blood or body fluids, etc.? The article wasn't clear on that. On any given day in a hospital/ medical setting , minute particles of blood and other matter are cast off and sent into the air, landing on everything, including the ceiling. How many times are ceilings cleaned or swabbed for matter outside of crime scenes? How many times do you clean your ceilings at home?  Finding out how it is transmitted would bring us closer to finding out how to contain it.


Off to clean my ceiling fan..


----------

